# Another Western Ky newby



## DBeckner (May 21, 2012)

Hello David Beckner from Dawson Springs Kentucky. I used to help my uncle many years ago tend to his bees. Now in my early 40's I have decided to give it a go myself. I am currently building my wooden ware and will try getting my bees later in the fall or early spring. I appreciate very much any one who wants to share patterns , building tips, or other experiences.


----------



## Nmace (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome to the site. Do some searches of the site as there are several topics that talk about building woodenware.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Plan for spring to get your bees. Check out here about where to get them from. Some people get a deposit, which I have no problem with, but there are also some bad dealers out there.


----------



## heartlandblueberries (May 9, 2012)

Welcome from one Kentuckian to another.


----------



## DBeckner (May 21, 2012)

Thanks guys , I have been scanning around the forum and have found that every one seems to be willing to share input without rudeness..I was a working musician for a while and I found most of them not very informative in the sharing department. I still play on ocasion but my shop keeps me fairly busy.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

I recommend getting involved with a local bee club. Clubs are great places to find mentors and get connected with nearby beekeepers:
http://www.kyagr.com/statevet/bees/association/index.htm


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome David!


----------



## Jon11 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey David, Where I'm at in Caldwell County is only about 15 minutes away from Dawson Springs. If you are interested the Pennyrile Beekeepers Association meets the second Monday of every month. Usually we meet in Hoptown, but next month we will be in Pembroke. We're hoping to get Sean Burgess, the new state apiarist to come and speak.


----------



## 4boysbees (May 21, 2012)

Will that meeting be at the extension office? I have been trying to get to a meeting, but haven't made one yet.


----------



## DBeckner (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Jon. I will try to remember that one. I am in Princeton at least once a week - maybe we will have a chance to meet and exchange thoughts. send me a pm and I will give you my phone #....I am tryting to find some one close by who has cedar lumber..


----------



## Jon11 (Mar 29, 2011)

4boysbees,

The meetings are normally at the extension office at 6:30 pm. But the June meeting is going to be at a members house in Pembroke.


----------

